# Shad are here - St. Johns River - Central Florida



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

I was speck fishing this Saturday on Lake Monroe and we caught almost as many shad as keeper specks! A buddy fishing in another boat reported the same. Most were 16 inches or so, but a few were pushing 24 inches. It looks like it's time to take the fly rod to Shad Alley, south of Monroe.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Man, this is EARLY!!!
I better start tying my flies!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the report. My fly box is ready to go!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow a 24" fish will likely win you a cool prize in the Shad & Crappie Derby which is free to enter. http://www.cfshadderby.com/


RonW and I went out all day yesterday. We were working a few different spots further down the river. Weather was perfect but the fishing wasn't too hot for us. 6 Shad, 5 hybrids, a few crappie. Fish seemed to be up shallow compared to previous years.


----------



## Andrewp (Jul 23, 2010)

Went this weekend and got 8 on fly (with 3 crappie and 2 big bream as well) -- action would be fast and furious, then long pauses with nothing .....  still, lots and lots of fun.  Hopefully the run gets stronger.

Here's a pic of one right before it flopped off me and back into the water ....




AP


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

I was wondering what the 50 fly fisherman where catching


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

My speck fishing partner and I caught about 20 or so as by-catch yesterday in the river just south of Lake Harney. Some were 20 inches, but most about 12-14 inches. They were holding hard to the bank over deeper holes on river bends.


----------

